# I just want to say...



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

O-H

(and I hope I don't regret that in 4 hours) :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What's O-H FOR???


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm guessing... Football...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ohio?!?! :smt120 :smt120 :smt120


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> O-H
> 
> (and I hope I don't regret that in 4 hours) :smt082


:croc: 34 - 14 @ the 1/2 ....


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess no one follows college football in Ohio... 

At any rate..

Well that was probably a little premature...unless we mount the greatest comback in the history of college football. :smt089


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, 41(Gators) to 14(Ohio)... that was a slaughter...


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*I'm Not Too Bitter......to post this and laugh:*

*Old Universal Sign for Choking:*










*New Universal Sign for Choking:*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Go HAWKEYES!!!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I was hoping the gators would lose because I'm so sick of hearing about them and seeing people do that retarded clap in the local media. I can't bring myself to pay attention to college sports.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

For your amusement...

A big time Florida Gator fan sits in the cube behind me. He has this 20x24 wood plaque carved with some Florida Gators thing. It's propped up on his cabinet that's at the same level as the cubicle walls. He also has a big nylon banner hanging from his wall. He's been gloating for the past few days. Not that I'm an Ohio fan but I thought it would be funny to print out that Ohio State logo on the color printer and tape it to the back of the Gator sign. I did that last Monday and as of late Thursday he hasn't seen it yet. Everyone in our area has had a good laugh over it. Mr. Gator fan doesn't know there's an 8.5x11 Ohio State banner on the back side of his plaque, displayed for everyone on my side of the wall to see.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> For your amusement...
> 
> A big time Florida Gator fan sits in the cube behind me. He has this 20x24 wood plaque carved with some Florida Gators thing. It's propped up on his cabinet that's at the same level as the cubicle walls. He also has a big nylon banner hanging from his wall. He's been gloating for the past few days. Not that I'm an Ohio fan but I thought it would be funny to print out that Ohio State logo on the color printer and tape it to the back of the Gator sign. I did that last Monday and as of late Thursday he hasn't seen it yet. Everyone in our area has had a good laugh over it. Mr. Gator fan doesn't know there's an 8.5x11 Ohio State banner on the back side of his plaque, displayed for everyone on my side of the wall to see.


That's funny! Sounds like something I may... ah heck, would do.


----------

